# How do I install Internet connection in Ubuntu



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I am a real Newbie as far as Liux is concerned, my problem is I installed Ubuntu when I was not connected to the Internet and assumed I could not set up the internet connection and clicked the box to install at a later date.
Well a later date has come and I haven't a clue even where to start to install the connection. I have been using Linux for about half an hour so you can guess what experience I have. Please use directions that my nine year old Grandson can understand and I might just be able to understand as well.Your help is greatly appreciated .
Thanks in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/318387
http://www.infos-du-net.com/en/forum/45876-8-connexion-internet-ubuntu


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Most Linux distro's have an interface for configuring the computer. It's similar to the windows device manager in many ways. Within "configure your computer" you should find, "network and internet" and a configuration wizard for setting up your connection. It should ask very much the same things as a windows wizard, since it needs the same information.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm at work now but will give your suggestions a try.

More Info.
Have two hardrives on the machine
One is set up with XP and connects to Cable internet OK
The second has Ubuntu on it and does not connect and needs to be set up.


----------

